# I AM A TWAT



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

As I have just bought one of these:










:lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

no argument here :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:

Enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Carlos said:


> As I have just bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill second that :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fuckin Twat :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

My mate is the manager of Pizza Hut in Chester he has a few vacancies for delivery boys if anyone knows of a scooter rider with time on his hands. Go on you could earn yourself a bit of Dashpod money!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

fastasflip said:


> My mate is the manager of Pizza Hut in Chester he has a few vacancies for delivery boys if anyone knows of a scooter rider with time on his hands. Go on your could earn yourselrf a bit of Dashpod money!


Domino's in Sugar Way, Peterborough have vacancies aswell! :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

slg said:


> Domino's in Sugar Way, Peterborough have vacancies aswell! :wink:


Ha ha very good. They are our local Dominos, we live in a new build and EVERY time I order pizza the twats ring me up asking where our house is.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Carlos said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Domino's in Sugar Way, Peterborough have vacancies aswell! :wink:
> ...


You will be able to pick your own order up now! 

[email protected] :wink:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

How are you fixed for a Medium pepperoni, large Hawian and garlic bread. I would like to think forum members get free delivery anywhere in the UK within 20mins or your food is free or am i asking too much


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You are welcome to spin on my middle finger


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

At least pizza delivery will mean you won't need to use your signals


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Will you be tracking it? :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Self confession, Good for the soul. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think it is cool.

How many cc? What speed can it do?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.johnlewis.com/Electrical/Hea ... oduct.aspx

1800W

2speed


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Assuming you have got it because you've only got a short drive to work its very sensible.

I am working with a client that is only 1.5miles from home atm. Not using the car as it doesn't even get warmed up and it will just damage the engine over the long run.

I've gone for pedal power though 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, but you could do with the exercise couldn't you big man! :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Our new accountant at work has got a scooter with a roof on it but he can rarely start it in the morning as he's got millions of extras on it - sat nav, stereo ( :lol: :lol: ), handsfree mobile etc.

You can imagine what a laugh we have about his beloved scooter.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Join the club , I have this Zip 50 in the garage with the BMW K1200S to keep it company :lol:

Maybe we can start a Scooter section :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Its a 125, I guess it will do about 65mph with a following wind.

I have a 4 mile commute to the station before I get the train to London. It's been bought to cover this distance only really. I noticed that scooters park free and so it will save me Â£5 parking fee (plus about Â£1 petrol) every day I use it. Also its a bit of fun for the summer months.

The particular scooter I've bought (picking up tomorrow) has only done 95 miles since new and it's costing me less than half the original price (though it has very slight cosmetic damage due to the current owner falling off - the reason for the sale).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just make sure it is safe to ride.

Should be fun...if it is not raining. And you will get to the train station within minutes.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

guess you'll be hanging around the local chip van then :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Rode it home 40 miles from Northampton last night without much event. It's max speed is about 60, occasionally getting up to 65.

It was colllllllllllldddddd.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

After that flame
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60952

You've get no arguement from me with regards the title. :wink:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

It could be worse Carlos, you could also be in marketing because apparently they're all twats as well :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now there's two other posts , I will also join in and say that the title is very apt !


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Now there's two other posts , I will also join in and say that the title is very apt !


I liked you better in Autocar.


----------

